# Seas.



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone going to seas in January? Never been could do with a lift. Will obviously chip in fuel.im down in Cornwall but can get train so far up pm me


----------



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone? Can get to Plymouth if anyone from there is going that I can hitch with.will pay part of fuel


----------



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

Late bump !


----------

